# primitive bear jaw bone knives..Kind of



## RickD (Apr 20, 2009)

Been along time since I had the urge to make a knife..A friend gave me the bottom jaw off an old female bear and I wondered if I could make a knife from them..First I tried it one an old fox jaw I had found..Blade is cable damascus and runs around 4" with a 4" jaw bone handle..Made it as a patch knife but not crazy about it now..Next I did the bear jaw bone.Asked my friend John to forge me a couple of blades..Blades are random pattern damascus with a simple twist pattern..Blades run 6" with a 5" bear jaw handle..


----------



## shawn mills (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice! Those are truly beutiful!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Apr 20, 2009)

Super nice !


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2009)

I like'm!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2009)

I like em .....


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 21, 2009)

Those are purty cool!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 21, 2009)

Pretty cool knives, I like them!


----------



## RickD (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks..The bear jaw bone knife in the center is wrapped with real sinew and covered with hide glue,,The bottom one is covered in buffalo rawhide..Kind of a fun project


----------



## dutchman (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice knives!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2009)

I like em. They look like the bearcult knives of the Blackfeet Indians.


----------



## jbgregory1230 (May 1, 2009)

very,very,very nice!


----------

